
Ask HN: Is anyone using GraphQL / Relay in production? - egillie
Other than facebook, of course
======
mbrock
Somewhat relatedly, I'd be interested to hear if I'm crazy or if trying to use
React Native for production quality iOS apps is really, really, soul-
crushingly frustrating.

Who's happy with it? What's your app like?

I'm about to give up on computers. Fuckkkkk. Maybe 50% of that is just
burnout.

~~~
pyvek
Could you please elaborate on the difficulties you're facing? I'm about to
begin a new project in React Native.

~~~
mbrock
There are (IMO) serious issues with the devtools (Chrome inspector doesn't
work at all), with both navigator implementations (the iOS one is unmaintained
and buggy, the cross-platform one has bad animation performance and non-native
look & feel), and with the list view (bug causing frequest erroneous clicks
when just scrolling).

